
Keep your memories safe with WhatsApp and Google Drive - itcmcgrath
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2015/10/keep-users-content-safe-with-google.html
======
Chefkoochooloo
People today care so much more about content. Even if people lost their
wallet, they are more worried about their notes and pictures rather than their
money. Good job Google for saving our memories.

